# can I prepare cheese stuffed mushrooms and freeze them prior to cooking them?



## hipnana6 (Dec 21, 2002)

can I freeze cheese stuffed mushrooms prior to cooking them?


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I would not freeze them as mushrooms contain so much moisture . My way of pre-prepping stuffed mushrooms with cheese such as Gorganzola ( yum ) is to assemble them and have them ready on sheet pans the day before usage . I store these in the walk in and all I have to do on party day is pop them in the oven and serve . Ive had nothing but raves on shrooms prepared this way . Hope this helps , Doug.................


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Any suggestions for those of us who don't have enough fridge space to do it that way?

I've frozen mushrooms after baking them (lightly covered with foil), then filling them and heating until the spinach filling is hot. Would this work with cheese? A good deal of the excess moisture is baked out so they aren't soggy. I used crimini, I think.. or was it smallish portabellas....?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

crimini are baby portabellos.
hm....I freeze duxelle for monthes.
I don't freeze shroom caps....though I have pre baked drained and stuffed another day....many times with the frozen duxelle.
I kinda wonder if they won't separate in baking and look gnarly.


----------



## strangebrew (Nov 30, 2002)

I actually made stuffed mush once and decided to save some in the freezer all ready to be cooked so i didnt' have to spend the prep time...well after frozen they tend to get all shrivled and don't keep their shape once you cook them...However if you like to batter the mushrooms after they have been stuffed and then freeze you won't see the mushroom...I've also prepared them this way and they turn out just fine once you deep fry them...If you don't have much storage space in your fridge you could try lining them in a tupperware container then laying a piece of foil (or wax paper if using batter) then stack a nother layer of mush on the foil and just keep repeating...then when your ready to cook them you can just take them out and line them on the baking sheet


----------



## coltsfan (Oct 30, 2010)

I just did this. I thawed the pre-stuffed uncooked mushrooms on paper towels and kept changing the towels as they absorbed the moisture. Probably about four times as they thawed. Put them in the fridge over night and then baked them per the usual directions. They came out exactly the same as they would have if I baked them right after preparing them. I was afraid I was about to ruin a very nice batch of stuffed mushrooms, but that didn't happen!  I was so excited!


----------



## carlos75 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes you can freeze stuffed mushroom, I have successfully froze them on several occasions. I find coating them in olive oil helps to keep their looks on defrost, but either way they cook up up perfectly.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

The best way is to blanch the mushrooms before filling them. Allow them to drain on paper toweling, then fill, then freeze. Works best.


----------

